# 12 week GWP stoped pointing



## JD82 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a 12 week old GWP that was pointing on wings until my girlfriend let him play with one while i was at work one day now he just wants to try and eat the wing any tips on how to break him of the wanting to eat the wing and go back to pointing the wing would be great Thanks JD


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Pointing a wing on a string is a parlor trick and will teach the pup he needs to see the bird before he points.

That will lead to him crowding birds in the field and flushing them.

STOP doing that, take the wing away and proceed to let him be a pup with normal gentle obedience training progressing at the appropriate age timeline.

Seriously its a bad thing for a pointing dog to do, so stop it.

Good luck with the pup.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I would suggest putting the wings away. Let him be a pup. There is going to be lots of time this summer to get to the serious stuff. You will be taking him for walks (you'll walk-he'll run all over hell) and he will be pointing butterflies, mice, cows, gophers, meadowlarks, other dogs.... you name it. Your trouble won't be getting him to point. :wink:

Let us see some pup pictures!
----------------------------------
Bob beat me to it. Do as Bob said.


----------



## JD82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info. This is the first pointer I have owned at this young of a age and there's so many opinions on training some say start asap I have herd wait till he's 6 months wait till he's a year... So I am just trying to do a little research and go from there. Thanks again JD


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think a wing on a string is going to hurt your pup. I did that with Remy all the time when he was little. For a while, it was the only way I could poop him out!

Once he got a couple hunts under his belt, he realized it was his nose, not his eyes, that was his best attribute. He pointed many, many birds this past fall, and he was only between 3 to 6 months old.

You're not going to ruin a GOOD bird dog at home unless you really try. If he's got the instincts, he'll use them when he's been thoroughly introduced to birds.


----------



## JD82 (Mar 19, 2011)

I finally figured out how to get pics up haha thanks for the info guys


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

hes a cute dog

pointing a wing on a string does encourage sight pointing and thats never a good thing dont do it

you can encourage nose awareness in the yard with a simple play game

Take a hotdog cut it in half and nuke it in the micro wave, let it cool, then take a fishing rod with about 5 feet of line and hook the hotdog and drag it across your lawn (hold it off to your side you dont want the dog to track you) in a straight line for 5 feet, then give it a shake so it falls off the line at the end of the scent trail you made.

now get the pup and put him on the trail, when he gets good make the trail 10 feet, then 20

Once he gets good at the straight trail put a 90 degree turn in it so he has to check ( circle around to find the new direction) when he over runs it

next add a second 90 degree turn

this game unlike the wing on a string is a puppy game that will pay off with a dog that learns to use his nose


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Playing fetch at night with tennis balls covered with some pheasant scent is another good way to make them use their nose.


----------

